# Sweet potato chews?



## Drowsy (Oct 23, 2012)

We buy these large bags of sweet potato chews for our dogs.
They're cooked sweet potato that is then dehydrated into a jerky. I thought they would be great to give to the rats but I wanted to make sure they're safe before I do.

Are they okay to feed? they have nothing added, they are ONLY cooked and then dehydrated sweet potato.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

If they are cooked they are fine.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

My local pet shop was giving the sweet potato treats away as free samples for dogs. They gave me a small bag full for my rats. My rats love them and so far they have done no harm.

Just as a footnote, I gave them to my rats is treats not as a staple diet.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Perfectly fine. I'm actually making some right now!


----------



## RatGirl_Red (Nov 26, 2012)

what a great idea! 

Does the sweet potato hep with digestion like it does with dogs?

Also, would dried papaya benefit them too?


----------



## Drowsy (Oct 23, 2012)

Pros of sweet potatoes:



Anti-oxidant, anti-inflammatory
It heals stomach ulcers and inflammations in the colon
Its super high vitamin A content prevents cancer
This vitamin A and C rich food fights free radicals in the body
Anti-diabetic (lowers blood sugar)
Contains glycosides (antibacterial, antifungal) 
Good for the heart
Its vitamin A rich means it’s good for preventing emphysema 

And papaya totally benefits them, yes. c: I'm sure dried is good when you can get a bag unsweetened or dry your own. I usually give my guys some fresh when I buy them. Papaya and mango, they love them as treats and I love them, too.


----------

